

Tell HN: New way to increase earnings from your Amazon links, feedbacks ? - bustamove

In a few words : we add behavioral targeting to your amazon affiliates links and make them smarter. We are running the platform since months on test sites and we are seeing very good CTR increases. We will monetize the product this way : Free 30 days trial, then charge for a small monthly subscription fee. Thus the sales you make when people click your links and buy the products, will still be paid to you by Amazon itself. An MVP will follow in a couple of days. Feedbacks?
======
michael_dorfman
It seems like a bit of hyperbole to pitch it as "a new way to monetize
websites" if in actuality it's a way to increase CTRs on websites already
monetized via Amazon referrals.

~~~
bustamove
Yes, you are right. Corrected that in the headline. and thanks!

